# Port & Turbo



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

Is it possible to P&P my GA16 then opt for a turbo? I'm curious on this part... 
Because as of now, I have enough for a P&P job and then I'll be saving up for the almighty turbo charger~! Is it :thumbup: or :thumbdwn:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Wes did it. Go for it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i did.. err.. am doing it.

I went to a automotive school.. and spoke to some guys, there goign to have the head P&P/Valve job teacher do my head job. 

and.. im goign turbo too..


----------



## HSM Racing (Apr 18, 2004)

P&P are for the guys on the track ( competition )....If you have the extra $$ then by all means do it. But i could think of a few other needs to spend the $$ on. But hey...its your car. Good Luck!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Port and Polish works well in just about any situation. Just make sur eit is a quality job. You don;t want to hog the head out and kill velocity, will make for a shitty powerband. The P & P and turbo on my car work well together so far.


----------



## HSM Racing (Apr 18, 2004)

Just out of curiousity....does anyone have HP numbers before P&P then HP numbers after? Ive seen many tests on small domestic V6's but thats it.
Believe me though... 3-4 HP gains compared to the cost of P&P dont add up to a must on those cars. :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

HSM Racing said:


> Just out of curiousity....does anyone have HP numbers before P&P then HP numbers after? Ive seen many tests on small domestic V6's but thats it.
> Believe me though... 3-4 HP gains compared to the cost of P&P dont add up to a must on those cars. :cheers:


I agree in part. I would not do head work unless it was the very last thing or I was going turbo. Given that I had all other bolt ons I had it done in prep for new cams and a turbo. I went from 103 WHP to 113 WHP after the work. with a nice power band usable power band. The big gains were when I added the turbo. I made 16 more WHP and over 20 more lb ft of torque than a car with the almost the exact same turbo parts, this was because of the head work.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and acutally wes, you made more Hp, without a few other mods.. the aquamist injection.. but. you do have a bigger exhaust than Myoung.. i think


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> and acutally wes, you made more Hp, without a few other mods.. the aquamist injection.. but. you do have a bigger exhaust than Myoung.. i think[/QUOTE
> 
> Aquamist will not make any HP. I do have a larger exhaust but he had the turbo cams that made more HP than the NA cams which I had. Mostly this was because of the headwork.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, Well, i know the aquamist can let you run lower octane gas, and get hte "effect" of higher octane..or run high octane and get the effect of semi-race fuel.

but i plan on getting a 3" exhaust myself.. wes, im curious, have you ever considered seeing what kind of #'s would run on a test-pipe?... i bet it would free up quite substantial numbers on a turbo car..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Oh, Well, i know the aquamist can let you run lower octane gas, and get hte "effect" of higher octane..or run high octane and get the effect of semi-race fuel.
> 
> but i plan on getting a 3" exhaust myself.. wes, im curious, have you ever considered seeing what kind of #'s would run on a test-pipe?... i bet it would free up quite substantial numbers on a turbo car..


I'm betting less than 5 HP. I want to dyno with the car as it is the way I drive it. Completely smog legal here in WI.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, because who cares if you put out 300whp.. when you are totally non-runnable.


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

Is p&p porting and polishing the cylinder holes in the block or the cylinder heads? What is p&p? I'm blurred out... noob :loser: :dumbass: sorry all...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

p&p basically matches the intake/exhaust ports to the gasket so there is a smooth flow.

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Headwork


----------

